# Bärbel Schäfer -kleiner Mix-32x



## maierchen (25 Juli 2008)

Eine Wirklich sehr intressante Frau!​


----------



## Geniesser (1 Aug. 2008)

Danke, endlich mal wieder ne Rarität!


----------



## mark lutz (1 Aug. 2008)

auf den letzten bildern mit langen haar sieht sie super aus


----------



## qyxcvbnm12 (2 Aug. 2008)

Sehr schöne zusammenstellung.


----------



## G3GTSp (24 Aug. 2008)

schöne Bilder von Bärbel danke


----------



## silver62 (15 Nov. 2008)

nice stuff


----------



## tobacco (16 Nov. 2008)

Mal was seltenes aber gut


----------



## armin (16 Nov. 2008)

ja das waren Zeiten..toll Danke


----------



## klaus35 (16 Nov. 2008)

nicht schlecht die frau danke


----------



## LDFI (31 Mai 2010)

:thx: für den schönen Mix


----------

